

For the Record: Spotify Can Go Fuck Themselves - mbellotti
http://techrotica.tumblr.com/post/79212740983/for-the-record-spotify-can-go-fuck-themselves

======
carsongross
"First of all we didn't board for _twenty minutes_ , and then we got on the
plane and they made us sit there, on the runway, for _forty minutes_... we had
to sit there."

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEY58fiSK8E](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEY58fiSK8E)

------
joezydeco
Is there a Pro level above #firstworldproblems? Because this would go one
level above that.

~~~
cwisecarver
One-percent problems is the pro level.

------
shakeel_mohamed
I don't think it's fair to berate the whole company (and to stop using their
products) for failed logistics at a single event.

------
holyjaw
I hate to be reductive, but this article deserves such treatment. I feel like
the article can really be summed up with this one quote:

> "[At SXSW] this year the Spotify House was completely 100% corporate."

------
TrainedMonkey
Apparently author is mad because after awesome last year Spotify house is way
more popular and you need to get in early.

------
fergiwon
Wait.. a hangout paid for by a company is all corporate and shit... NOOOOO!

